# mechanical vents in ca



## plumber75 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi I had installed a mechanical vent for an outside bbq sink last year and it was approved this year I'm doing the exact same thing in the same area and the inspector does not know if its legal and wants me to show him in the code book where it says it's aloud I looked in my code book and I can't find anything that says it's legal or illegal does anyone in ca know about this? Thanks in advance


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Loop vent. Not sure where it is in the code but I was always taught they are illegal here. I'm in San Diego.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Air admittance valves (mechanical vents) are not allowed in CA.


----------



## plumber75 (Aug 31, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Air admittance valves (mechanical vents) are not allowed in CA.


I wish the inspecter had mentioned that on my last job do you know where it is in the code book?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumber75 said:


> I wish the inspecter had mentioned that on my last job do you know where it is in the code book?


See 301.2 CPC
_The Authority Having Jurisdiction shall have the authority to approve or disapprove the ...device for the intended purpose. _

It's listed as an Alternate Material and as such it's not generally approved. But, at the discretion of the inspector (AHJ), you may or may not be able to use it. Best to ask first. If you really are set on using one and he's turned it down, you might try going over his head to plead your case to the Chief Building Official.


----------



## CaptChipAhoy (Sep 12, 2013)

Since when does an inspector ask the plumber where something is in the code book
I would laugh him out of the building for not knowing his code book !!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

CaptChipAhoy said:


> Since when does an inspector ask the plumber where something is in the code book
> I would laugh him out of the building for not knowing his code book !!


I believe the question was rhetorical.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumber75 said:


> Hi I had installed a mechanical vent for an outside bbq sink last year and it was approved this year I'm doing the exact same thing in the same area and the inspector does not know if its legal and wants me to show him in the code book where it says it's aloud I looked in my code book and I can't find anything that says it's legal or illegal does anyone in ca know about this? Thanks in advance


 






Allowed. Not 'aloud'. LOL.


----------



## Landson (Nov 8, 2013)

It may not be written into the old book but has been adopted check with a state level code official


----------



## plumber75 (Aug 31, 2013)

Landson said:


> It may not be written into the old book but has been adopted check with a state level code official


Oh awsome ill call on monday


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

CaptChipAhoy said:


> Since when does an inspector ask the plumber where something is in the code book
> I would laugh him out of the building for not knowing his code book !!


He probably knows its not in there and is busting the guys balls, making him waste time going through his entire book. I tell inspectors to give me the code citation that says I can't


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

scottstone0115 said:


> The code book (CPC) does allow for engineered vents, this would include a mechanical vent. The issue is most municipalities will not allow them (city or county).



We are mostly nuclear fusion vents these days. Much better than engineered vents.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you guys know that you are responding to a 9-yr. old thread?.....LOL.

{I have done that before}


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you guys know that you are responding to a 9-yr. old thread?.....LOL.
> 
> {I have done that before}


I'm about to spam clean the new poster. Done


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Got another one… no response before I go to bed….










Diy Gone wrong


25 feet of cable stuck in an upstairs tub. That's why you always call a professional. This dude really learned his lesson




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you guys know that you are responding to a 9-yr. old thread?.....LOL.
> 
> {I have done that before}



Just messin with the spammer. Well aware of the thread age.


----------

